# White privilege



## Avatar4321 (Feb 2, 2017)

Ever notice that the whole concept of white privilege is the same racist idea that white people are superior and better than other races. The only difference between white privilege and traditional racism is they encourage guilt instead of pride.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Care4all (Feb 2, 2017)

I think it's out there, not something that I have thought about in my daily life, but somehow, I just feel like it is there...

As a white person... does this mean that subconsciously I believe Whites are superior somehow, I don't think so?   I think all people (and animals) tend to be more comfortable and safer with people (or creatures) that look like the people we grew up with as very young children....there was a documentary on this on the Discovery channel not long ago that was interesting regarding this....

So, if you are using skin tone as the criteria... and a majority of a certain skin tone of people in the workforce are managers, store owners, CEO's, Directors, etc and doing most of the hiring, I can see how...in a subconscious way, that with 2 equal candidates to hire, of two different skin tones, they would hire the candidate they feel most comfortable with, the one with the same skin tone in most cases.... 

without a single racist thought or intentional malice.

And also, as a white person, interviewing with another white person, it could make me more at ease in the interview than a person of color would be, which also could give me a silent edge, again, without even being aware of it.

So, especially after watching that science experiment / documentary, I think there could be something called "white privilege", that's real, but not necessarily done with any kind of malice.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 3, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Ever notice that the whole concept of white privilege is the same racist idea that white people are superior and better than other races. The only difference between white privilege and traditional racism is they encourage guilt instead of pride.


You obviously have no understanding of what the term white privilege is about. Try doing a little homework. You don't have to agree but at least try and understand both sides of an argument before you engage


----------



## fncceo (Feb 3, 2017)

I support white supremacy ...






Where dogs are concerned.


----------



## Rustic (Feb 3, 2017)

As a minority I actually feel sorry for the middle-aged white male… They can do no right in the politically correct reality of today.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 3, 2017)

fncceo said:


> I support white supremacy ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Redneck dog





​


----------



## JohnPrewett (Feb 3, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Ever notice that the whole concept of white privilege is the same racist idea that white people are superior and better than other races. The only difference between white privilege and traditional racism is they encourage guilt instead of pride.



The "privilege" in being white is that people presume that you are higher IQ and less violence prone than if you were black. 

Which is generally [but not always] the case.


----------



## Interpol (Feb 3, 2017)

White privilege isn't what the OP thinks it is.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 3, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Ever notice that the whole concept of white privilege is the same racist idea that white people are superior and better than other races. The only difference between white privilege and traditional racism is they encourage guilt instead of pride.


Actually, you have it backwards.

"White privilege" is the racist notion that white people are morally inferior, and therefore should relinquish all power that we even think we have.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 3, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Ever notice that the whole concept of white privilege is the same racist idea that white people are superior and better than other races. The only difference between white privilege and traditional racism is they encourage guilt instead of pride.
> ...


There isn't another side of the argument.

"White privilege" is complete idiocy and nonsense.


----------



## DGS49 (Feb 3, 2017)

White Privilege does exist, and there is a real, though slight, benefit to being "white," just as there is something of a detriment to being something other than "white" in our society.  Old prejudices die hard.

But for better or for worse, there are myriad avenues where non-"whites" can flip that White Privilege on its head.  For example, employment in the public sector, in academe, and in many industries actually FAVORS "minorities," especially those who can accumulate appropriate credentials - comparable to what a "white" person would have to have for the position, promotion, award, or what have you.  In those areas, Minorities have a BETTER chance of getting that job, promotion, school admission, etc., than a "white" person with comparable credentials.

But ultimately, cultural factors and personal decisions are vastly more important in determining one's chances for success in our society.  Consider one fact (according to the U.S. Census Bureau):  A "white" child being raised by a single parent is THREE TIMES MORE LIKELY to be raised in poverty than a black child who is raised in an intact family.  The white child's "privilege" is nowhere near advantageous enough to overcome his mother's decision (if it was that) to have a child outside marriage.

The wretched state of "minorities" in this country (lower income, less wealth, lower average education attainment, higher unemployment, etc.), is determined to a much greater extent by cultural factors than it is by the vestiges of racism - which cannot be denied or eliminated altogether

Single parenthood, dropping out of school, engaging in criminal activity, declining to pursue and retain opportunities for employment, substance abuse, and on and on and on.  Indeed, any American who wants to minimize his chances of living in long-term poverty has to do only three simple things:  (1) graduate from high school, (2) don't have children out of wedlock, and (3) get a job - any job, and keep it.  Refraining from criminal activity is also nice.  Not a high bar, is it?

But minorities have found and are clinging to the phenomenon of "White Privilege" to excuse their profound lack of success, blaming that ethereal, unmeasurable curse rather than the more substantive factors that CAN BE CONTROLLED by good decision-making and personal diligence.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 3, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> White Privilege does exist, and there is a real, though slight, benefit to being "white," just as there is something of a detriment to being something other than "white" in our society.  Old prejudices die hard.
> 
> But for better or for worse, there are myriad avenues where non-"whites" can flip that White Privilege on its head.  For example, employment in the public sector, in academe, and in many industries actually FAVORS "minorities," especially those who can accumulate appropriate credentials - comparable to what a "white" person would have to have for the position, promotion, award, or what have you.  In those areas, Minorities have a BETTER chance of getting that job, promotion, school admission, etc., than a "white" person with comparable credentials.
> 
> ...


The advantages that the government have built for "minorities" more than outweighs any "white privilege", and therefore "white privilege" doesn't exist.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 3, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Easy to say that when you have ZERO  understanding of what it is


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 3, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


I'll explain it to you with a simple analogy that perhaps even somebody like you can understand. For over a century and even during recent generations the USA was dominated and controlled by whites. Minority groups, literally, were not allowed to partake in the same activities, or engage in our society in a way they could achieve proper education, wealth and power.  Over our lifetime we have changed the rules in an attempt to correct these wrongs. Now the playing field is closer to even. The rules might be even, or even skewed to help minorities, but that doesn't mean there isn't a lasting effect, which referred to as "white privilege"

Take a high school basketball team and put them in a stadium to play against an NBA team.  The rules of the game are fair but one team has an obvious advantage.  Maybe lower the hoop a foot for the high schoolers, or spot them 10 points, but we all know who is going to win that game more times than not.  You might have that 7 foot high schooler that excels and you might have that lazy NBA player who is out of shape and uncoordinated... However, even though the rules are fair, you have one group that is more groomed, experienced, and developed, they absolutely have the advantage.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 3, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Creating ludicrous analogies to support your own lazy thinking doesn't make "white privilege" real or influential.

You simply have an outdated narrative that you are clearly not intelligent enough to question.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 3, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You clearly don't understand how easy it is to debunk the entire notion of "white privilege".


----------



## DGS49 (Feb 3, 2017)

But the underlying question remains the same:  Is racism - now called "white privilege" - a significant impediment to individual "Black" Americans in their "pursuit of happiness"?

And the answer is, "Not necessarily."  As I mentioned in my post above, if a "Black" person truly wants to achieve success and is willing to pay a reasonable price, s/he has many avenues to that success, not the least of which is entrepreneurship - that neutralize the impact of racism.  So to blame racism, or "white privilege" for one's lack of success, or - worse - to pre-emptively say that "My chances of achieving success are doomed by White Privilege," and just give up, is totally bogus and not justified by reality.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 3, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> But the underlying question remains the same:  Is racism - now called "white privilege" - a significant impediment to individual "Black" Americans in their "pursuit of happiness"?
> 
> And the answer is, "Not necessarily."  As I mentioned in my post above, if a "Black" person truly wants to achieve success and is willing to pay a reasonable price, s/he has many avenues to that success, not the least of which is entrepreneurship - that neutralize the impact of racism.  So to blame racism, or "white privilege" for one's lack of success, or - worse - to pre-emptively say that "My chances of achieving success are doomed by White Privilege," and just give up, is totally bogus and not justified by reality.


The underlying question is whether anti-white racism and white guilt impede the success of white individuals while society looks entirely the other way, and the answer is a definite "yes".


----------



## DGS49 (Feb 3, 2017)

Although I am a Conservatarian, I do subscribe to the belief that an African-American in a "white" society cannot be "racist."

S/he can hate white people all s/he wants, but it is meaningless.  White people hold all the cards.  Impotent racism is self-neutering, because it means nothing.  If a Black supervisor at Dick's won't hire you because you are white, it is meaningless because you can go a thousand other places and get a comparable position.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 3, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> Although I am a Conservatarian, I do subscribe to the belief that an African-American in a "white" society cannot be "racist."
> 
> S/he can hate white people all s/he wants, but it is meaningless.  White people hold all the cards.  Impotent racism is self-neutering, because it means nothing.  If a Black supervisor at Dick's won't hire you because you are white, it is meaningless because you can go a thousand other places and get a comparable position.


Check the demographic changes, moron.

In less than 50 years "minorities" will have nearly all the power by virtue of demographics alone, and there will be no relevant anti-racist initiatives to combat any of what happens.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 3, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


You clearly can't debunk it since you've posted two responses to my statement without making any points


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 3, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> But the underlying question remains the same:  Is racism - now called "white privilege" - a significant impediment to individual "Black" Americans in their "pursuit of happiness"?
> 
> And the answer is, "Not necessarily."  As I mentioned in my post above, if a "Black" person truly wants to achieve success and is willing to pay a reasonable price, s/he has many avenues to that success, not the least of which is entrepreneurship - that neutralize the impact of racism.  So to blame racism, or "white privilege" for one's lack of success, or - worse - to pre-emptively say that "My chances of achieving success are doomed by White Privilege," and just give up, is totally bogus and not justified by reality.


I agree with you. I think personal responsibility should be promoted. But let's not deny the existence of what history has provided for the various races in our country. Whites have had a much easier path to success than other groups


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 3, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Although I am a Conservatarian, I do subscribe to the belief that an African-American in a "white" society cannot be "racist."
> ...


Numbers don't equal power you dumbshit. If a husband and wife own 10 slaves are you saying the slaves hold all the power?


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 4, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...


More ridiculously stupid analogies....


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 4, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You are the one claiming white privilege exists.

List some reasons why it does and I will be happy to dismantle all of them for you.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 4, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


More empty responses that fail to make or dispute a point


----------



## JohnPrewett (Feb 4, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> Although I am a Conservatarian, I do subscribe to the belief that an African-American in a "white" society cannot be "racist."
> 
> S/he can hate white people all s/he wants, but it is meaningless.  White people hold all the cards.  Impotent racism is self-neutering, because it means nothing.  If a Black supervisor at Dick's won't hire you because you are white, it is meaningless because you can go a thousand other places and get a comparable position.



Yep, as I've heard from MSMedia and Government and Academia all my life, there is nothing wrong with being a racist bigot ... unless you are a white one, ... then it is real bad.

As for black racism being "meaningless"   ... tell that to the two women who survived being shot by  Nkosi Thandiwe who said he learned to hate whites IN COLLEGE.  

But you can't tell anything to the third young white wife that he shot that day ... cause he killed her.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Feb 5, 2017)

JohnPrewett said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Although I am a Conservatarian, I do subscribe to the belief that an African-American in a "white" society cannot be "racist."
> ...


That article is 4 years old...how log did it take you to find it? Evidently you are browsing a lot looking for his kind of freakish shit!


----------



## JohnPrewett (Feb 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...



Because, shit for brains,  seldom do ******* claim they learned to hate whites IN COLLEGE


----------



## ding (Feb 5, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> White Privilege does exist, and there is a real, though slight, benefit to being "white," just as there is something of a detriment to being something other than "white" in our society.  Old prejudices die hard.
> 
> But for better or for worse, there are myriad avenues where non-"whites" can flip that White Privilege on its head.  For example, employment in the public sector, in academe, and in many industries actually FAVORS "minorities," especially those who can accumulate appropriate credentials - comparable to what a "white" person would have to have for the position, promotion, award, or what have you.  In those areas, Minorities have a BETTER chance of getting that job, promotion, school admission, etc., than a "white" person with comparable credentials.
> 
> ...


We call that having an external locus of control.  It is not limited to minorities, but it is the root cause of all people who fail to produce results.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 6, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You haven't made a point, dumb fuck.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 6, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


I explained "white privilege" and even used a basic analogy so pea brains like yourself could understand. Not my fault that it went over your head. You haven't refuted with anything of substance , so I can only assume that you got nothing.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 6, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You repeated a bullshit narrative, and used an embarrassingly stupid analogy to attempt to justify blindly following that narrative.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 6, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Instead of calling my position bullshit and stupid how about you refute any of my points or make points of your own that pose a rational counterargument. You don't seem capable, which only tells me that you lack any substance in your arguments.  Keep the insults coming if you want, they are meaningless. 

See how long you've drawn out this conversation with your empty/petty responses? Had you simply responded to my argument with an intelligent counterargument, we would be much further along.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 6, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Are you seriously so stupid as to think you have provided substance in any of your posts on this subject? Comparing an ever growing non-white population that has full Constitutional rights with slaves is "substance" now?

All I have to do is point out the birth rate disparity between white people and the rest of America and I have 100 times more "substance" than you ever will for your pathetic narrative.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 6, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


So you either didn't read or you didn't understand my statement. I didn't say anything about slavery. Blacks couldn't even vote let alone have a fair chance to prosper in this country until the civil rights act in 1964, that wasn't very long ago. And this isn't something that you just snap you fingers and everything is better. Combine that with the generations of oppression that happened before the civil rights movement. How many blacks can say they are third generation lawyers or doctors or college grads? How much wealth and businesses have been passed down through generations of white families because they held the power over the passed 250 years, how about blacks?. All of these SUBSTANTIVE POINTS that I'm making explain an undeniable imbalance. Like my basketball analogy, the rules may now be fair, but you have an imbalance in the teams. At the very least these facts should be acknowledged, not dismissed by nitwits like yourself


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 6, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You said that "numbers don't matter" and blatantly equated an almost certain non-white majority in the future to 10 slaves outnumbering their master and his family. Your basketball analogy also did nothing but illustrate a widely known opinion and dogma.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 6, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


yeah, the slave example was to prove that numbers don't matter when it comes to power. You brought up the "numbers" point in one of your sidetracks... 

What exactly do you mean by "a widely known opinion and dogma.  You see AGAIN you fail to articulate a point... whats wrong with you?


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 6, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> yeah, the slave example was to prove that numbers don't matter when it comes to power. You brought up the "numbers" point in one of your sidetracks...
> 
> What exactly do you mean by "a widely known opinion and dogma.  You see AGAIN you fail to articulate a point... whats wrong with you?


Numbers DO matter when it comes to power, you twit. We live in a Democratic society, "numbers" are damn near EVERYTHING. Without the "numbers" the "Clinton days"(as Van Jones recently remarked about)never would have happened, and modern Democratic politics would actually not exist with HW Bush being president(and by extension, Reagan) for 4 more years, instead of Clinton for 8. Without the "numbers", Obama does as well in 2008 or 2012 as Jesse Jackson did in his run(hint: this is partly why I brought up "birth rates" before).

It should be obvious what I meant when I described "white privilege" as a widely known opinion and dogma. Analogies are only used to simplify what you are talking about to people who can't comprehend the information you are giving at face value, not to rub your point in the face of those who claim they know what you are talking about and are straight up telling you that you are wrong. I know far more about arguments in favor of "white privilege" than you ever will, and I have a direct counter to all of them.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 6, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, the slave example was to prove that numbers don't matter when it comes to power. You brought up the "numbers" point in one of your sidetracks...
> ...


Well you have failed to present any reasonable counter argument during this conversation.  What exactly is your point?  That the % of whites in this country is decreasing therefore there is no such thing as "white privilege" ??  Is that your final answer or would you care to clarify exactly what you are trying to say?


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 6, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Not the percentage, the absolute number. White people are having fewer children every generation while the non-white birth rate remains fairly stagnant, despite significant upward economic mobility for non-whites (which should have caused a heavy drop in birth rates for non-white populations, but it doesn't because non-whites have many "privileges" of their own). By and large non-white couples don't worry about if they have exactly enough money and resources to support 2 or 3 or even 4 kids(that is for the government(Obama)to fix, aka the white tax payer), and they largely don't worry about sending their kids to expensive private schools or paying for expensive extra activities("white" sports)that white parents are pretty much pressured into paying for by society because of racial stereotypes and cultural norms. White couples are never not squeezed for cash unless they make significantly more than the average income(often times this means they skipped having kids and opted to work even more hours anyway), and that means you typically see white couples in the middle income bracket with one or no kids, while their black neighbors(upward mobility) have 2 or 3.

Without white children to shape the culture, fill up classrooms etc, non-whites will dominate everything in this country(and in Europe), and you can bet your ass they will use their political might to take away power from the few white CEOs that remain(South Africa comes to mind). "White privilege" will be nothing compared the racism a much older and much smaller white population will face in the likely future that "progressive" dumbasses have created.

Once you dig into the true causes of the birth rate gap, the political racial double standards, the extent of the gender divide in white communities compared to non-white communities, the extent of the generational divide in white communities compared to non-white communities, the extent of the political divide in white communities compared to non-white communities etc, the concept of white privilege becomes nothing more than an evil prank played on white people in America and across the globe.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 6, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Wow, I knew you were disconnected from reality but not to this extent. I don't think your garbage of a statement even deserves a response, but I will say that you are completely missing the point of what the term "white privilege" is and your obvious bigotry towards minority races is quite sickening.  Best to stick to your pointless empty insults, when you actually try to sound smart you just highlight how much of an ignorant asshole you are.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## ding (Feb 6, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


>


How many examples do you have where merit is not rewarded?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 6, 2017)

ding said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



How many excuses can you make for a black person beating you?


----------



## ding (Feb 6, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Why would I need to make excuses?   I control my own destiny.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 6, 2017)

ding said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



That's a question you should ask yourself.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 6, 2017)

I had the privilege of being born in a remote logging camp where we lived in a two room cabin.

 I sure feel sorry for the underprivileged like Jaden Smith who didn't have all of that because of his skin color.  .


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 6, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I had the privilege of being born in a remote logging camp where we lived in a two room cabin.
> 
> I sure feel sorry for the underprivileged like Jaden Smith who didn't have all of that because of his skin color.  .


Question, how many white people do you think are third generation college graduates? How many blacks? How about third generation doctors, lawyers, business owners? Think On that for a second


----------



## ding (Feb 6, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


I did ask myself that question.  I have no need to make excuses for anything.  What part of I control my own destiny did you not understand?  

You on the other hand is another subject.  Why would you think anyone would need to make excuses unless you yourself see a need for making excuses?  Ask yourself that question.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 6, 2017)

ding said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


i dont think anybody should be encouraged to make excuses for themselves and I believe in personal responsibility... but that is a different discussion. What I don't believe in is staying ignorant and unaware of certain realities that exist in our society. White privilege being one of them.


----------



## ding (Feb 6, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


What exactly has "white privilege" prevented you from accomplishing?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 6, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


White privilege hasn't prevent me from accomplishing anything... The fact that you are asking that means you are completely missing the point. Try looking at this situation with open eyes and not defensive debate


----------



## ding (Feb 6, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I'm not being defensive.  We live in a merit based society.   Anyone can accomplish anything that they can earn.  And no, the fact that I am asking you that question does not mean I have missed the point.  I don't accept your point that people are not in control of their own destinies.  You are missing my point.  For you to believe that "white privilege" unfairly advantages some, must mean that you believe that it unfairly disadvantages others.  That my friend is what we call an external locus of control.  Life is what it is, to argue that there are circumstances beyond our control is a fatalistic attitude.  While it is true that not everyone has the same starting point that does not mean that their lot will hold them back.  There are plenty of rags to riches examples out there to prove that it is possible to succeed, even if your skin is not white or come from a family of wealth.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 6, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Agreed... i never said that people are not in control of their own destinies, I actually said the exact opposite of that. I'm simply explaining a reality which is true in our country. Acknowledgement of this reality goes a long way.


----------



## ding (Feb 6, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Which reality is that?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 6, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> I agree with you. I think personal responsibility should be promoted. But let's not deny the existence of what history has provided for the various races in our country. Whites have had a much easier path to success than other groups


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 6, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


That the history of our nation in regards to the  oppression of the black race has led to socioeconomic disadvantages that are still being felt today


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 6, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you. I think personal responsibility should be promoted. But let's not deny the existence of what history has provided for the various races in our country. Whites have had a much easier path to success than other groups


Wonderful... not the point


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 6, 2017)

ding said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...




Aww, you tried to troll me!  Thats cute.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 6, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



It's exactly the point, just not what you want to hear


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 6, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> White privilege hasn't prevent me from accomplishing anything




 In which case, logic dictates it does not exist.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 7, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Ever notice that the whole concept of white privilege is the same racist idea that white people are superior and better than other races.


Yes. 

And logic necessarily dictates that everyone who believes that "white privilege" exists tacitly believes that white people are superior. They are all white supremacists.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


What percentage of whites are homeless vs percentage of blacks?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > White privilege hasn't prevent me from accomplishing anything
> ...


Your logic doesn't make sense


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I knew you would run like a chickenshit after that.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I had the privilege of being born in a remote logging camp where we lived in a two room cabin.
> ...


It is sad that you think this is such an extraordinary point to make.

This is like asking how many first and second generation white NBA or NFL players there are.


----------



## ding (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


That sounds exactly like what I have been talking about.  Let's make an excuse for why they can blame someone else for their failure to adapt, improvise and overcome.  You do realize that the only ones holding them back are themselves, right?


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


There is a much higher percentage of white homeless...


----------



## ding (Feb 7, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Ummm... no, I pointed out the logical conclusion of your external locus of control.  No trolling necessary, but I do like how you try to accuse others of what you do.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 7, 2017)

Rich privilege maybe.  No matter your color, race etc.  If you have money, you have them, and will get more the richer you get.....


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 7, 2017)

ding said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



So after you accuse me of shit twice THEN YOU complain about accusations?  Rofl...hilarious!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...





If the county is built on white privilege....how do you explain the fact that the most economically successful, most highly educated, and least affected by police,  racial group is not white?


"White Privilege" is simply one more spin, one more corollary of Leftist hate-America propaganda geared toward identity politics, victimology, and keep-Democrats-in-power agitprop.


----------



## ding (Feb 7, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


This isn't going well for you.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Nothing to run from dude, you are sick in the head. It's pretty clear


----------



## TheGoverness (Feb 7, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Ever notice that the whole concept of white privilege is the same racist idea that white people are superior and better than other races. The only difference between white privilege and traditional racism is they encourage guilt instead of pride.



The concept of White priviledge is very much flawed IMO. For the most part privileged is based on one's economic/social status in society.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Everything I said was factual. It is not my fault that you and society at large literally have no answer for it.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Whites comprise what 70% of our citizens and blacks are what 12%?? I just don't get why you even go down this road? Who cares? As long as the % of bigots who really care about race demographics reduce with time, that's what will help our country. People like you who can't understand basic history and socioeconomic effects.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


I have a great answer for it. Who gives a fuck... its irrelevant


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


I don't think being ignored by the group that has benefitted from their disadvantages helps things. I'm not advocating that we need to really do much at all. I think we've done a good job making the playing field fair, however empathy and understanding of the situation is going to help things much more than the denial and debate like we are engaged in. With the right kind of campaign and mindset it is possible to take the excuses and turn the situation into a motivating force


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


I just don't get why you think playing ignorant to the situation helps things. You're arguement would be so much stronger if you displayed understanding and acknowledgment of the factual elements of your opponents arguement.  You can still have a different methodology to approach the problem. But to deny that the problem even exists doesnt do anything productive to advance the debate.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Soooo....how about you make an attempt to answer the question:

If the county is built on white privilege....how do you explain the fact that the most economically successful, most highly educated, and least affected by police, racial group is* not white*?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


What race are you talking about? Asian?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Is that a serious question??????


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> As long as the % of bigots who really care about race demographics reduce with time, that's what will help our country. .




 So, when do you begin helping instead of hindering?

 I mean, since you are the one pushing the entire notion that one race has some imagined advantage over another as hard as you have.


 The truth of the matter is that all this bluster is really all about making excuses for bad behavior and bad choices. The day the black community, as a whole starts, to embrace values like parental responsibility, education, hard work and lawfulness will be the day they cast of the shackles they have imposed upon themselves through the creation of this excuse.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




It sounds like very little makes sense to you since all you have been doing is barfing up platitudes and repeating clichés.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


What makes you think the percentage of bigots is going down at all? You do realize that society is primarily ignoring or justifying bigotry from the growing non-white population, right?

You do realize that all of my counter-argument so far is socioeconomic based, right? It is not my fault that you can't comprehend how much bigger and wider in scope this debate is than simple worldviews like "white privilege".


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


It's more relevant than "white privilege" ever will be.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...





*By race*

Asian American : $68,088[1]
Pacific Islands American : $ 58,859[1]
White American : $ 54,857[1] (includes White Hispanics)
*Total Population* : $ 51,914[1]
Native American : $ 38,806[1]
African American : $ 35,341[1] List of ethnic groups in the United States by household income - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



And so ends the 'White Privilege' meme.


----------



## Liberty777 (Feb 7, 2017)

Many want to believe there is something wrong with a white majority in the U.S. Huh only in America .


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I could say that about your question, but im not as much as an asshole I guess...  Your point has nothing to do with what we are talking about, which just supports your lack of understanding.  Asians were not shipped over to this country in chains and oppressed for hundreds of years.  The story of black culture and black history is quite different from the story of other races in this country.  Perhaps the term "white privilege" isn't the most accurate, "black socioeconomic disadvantage" is probably more accurate to describe what the discussion is about.

I'm not saying that the disadvantages the black culture have as a result of our history is a valid excuse for individuals to not strive for success or for them to be content with living off the government... However, from a LEADERSHIP perspective these factors need to be understood and considered.... let me try this example:
Take a school in a wealthy area where most kids have rich parents who are married with a majority of stay at home moms. Versus a school in the ghetto where many of the children have single mothers on food stamps, gang problems, and even some kids that need to work after school to help support their family.  It is true that in both cases the children have the same rules. Listen to teachers, read books, study hard, get good grades, apply for scholarships go to college, find success... However, from a leadership standpoint, it is obvious that the wealthy kids at the wealthy school have many more advantages that help them achieve success, so considering different measures on how to approach the education and career opportunities at both schools is the smart and logical move.  You following?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > As long as the % of bigots who really care about race demographics reduce with time, that's what will help our country. .
> ...


What I don't think you realize is that your attitude and the attitude of many on the right only pours fuel on the fire. Its like the BLM movement. I don't support the extremity of that group and definitely see a lot of damage caused by their methods, but I also see their actions being provoked by people like you who outright ignore and deny the things they are speaking out against. When they say Black Lives Matter and your response is All Lives Matter, it is a passive way of saying "we don't acknowledge what you are saying". This only makes them scream louder. The fault lies on both sides... So while I am not make excuses for black people who hide behind "white privilege" to justify thinking they are owed something from our government, I also place responsibility on you and the rest of us to act in an understanding/productive way instead of a provoking way.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


It is obvious that you think of yourself as a smart person who is in the right, but I see that as very far from the truth. I'm sure you think of me in the exact same way.  We've gone back and forth enough for me to realize that there is nothing that I can say that will get through to you, so why waste my time? It appears we are at a stalemate. You go ahead and continue to promote your hateful blubber and I'll promote mine.  Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Profanity?

I accept the Left's version of the white flag.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


what are you talking about?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Child, rejecting extremist left dogma does not make a person a right winger. 

I studied political science over four decades ago at the university level. 

If a person finds notions like responsibility and valuing education to be provocative, that says more about their dysfunctional mind set than it does anything about me.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Well, you've definitely got spin and deflection down... either that or you aren't understanding what i'm writing. I've made many statements about the importance of personal responsibility... The provocation comes from ignoring, denying and deflecting the concerns of your opponents. Like I said, doing so only makes them scream louder.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




I'm not the one spinning and deflecting, child.

You, on the other hand, are a true believer. Like your religious fundie counterpart who screams "Liberal!!" at the sight of anybody who believes in evolution, your simple-minded framing devise allows for no nuance.  It's either buy in to all the ridiculous racialist claptrap or you will call them a right winger.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I don't claim to be all that smart, I am just saying that you and the assholes who created the concept of "white privilege" are dumb.

Being mediocre is a privilege in a world of retards.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Here you go taking the conversation to the partisan level. If I said right winger or offended you by calling you a right winger then I take it back. It doesn't have to be a partisan issue, although it largely is, this is about human understanding


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Says the guy who is worried about the dropping number of white children who are the ones responsible for progressing and shaping our society. To me it sounds like you are scared of having to deal with some the struggles and challenges that most blacks deal with on a daily basis.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 7, 2017)

ding said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



Aww


----------



## ding (Feb 7, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


I know. You'll think twice next time. These things are very Darwinian that way.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 7, 2017)

ding said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



You're raising your own hand in victory.  Thats cool and original.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


And yet you refuse to understand anything about any humans and continue to spout crap that came straight out of McIntosh's uneducated ass.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


It is hilarious how you acknowledge that there are many black people and other "minorities" who live off the dole and irresponsibly have many children without any money or resources to support them, but yet you can't see how beneficial it is for those parents(and those communities) compared to the struggling white parents with fewer children and much more financial burdens.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


I don't know who McIntosh is... What exactly am I not understanding about humans?  Are you talking about the fact I don't accept the notion whites are a naturally superior race?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> [you can't see how beneficial it is for those parents(and those communities) compared to the struggling white parents with fewer children and much more financial burdens.


I can't see how beneficial what is?


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I could easily deal with what blacks go through if I had their social and institutional advantages. Black people wouldn't have a prayer of dealing with the problems that are destroying European/western culture.

Blacks know how bad it will get for the average white person, and most of them are relieved beyond relief that the number of black children isn't going down worldwide like the number of white children.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > [you can't see how beneficial it is for those parents(and those communities) compared to the struggling white parents with fewer children and much more financial burdens.
> ...


That their expenses are paid for while the middle class white parents are struggling to put food on the table with their own hard earned money.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You want to talk about "white privilege" and you don't even know about the bitch who created the concept?

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


You are delusional if you think the birthrate is some masterminded conspiracy to overtake the white race. We can talk about welfare reforms and better sexual education and healthcare and the many other possible solutions to help the problems you bring up, but that is a different conversation.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Again you bring up welfare which doesn't have anything to do with the conversation. I believe that our welfare system is a mess and it creates a unhealthy culture of dependency instead of helping poor people become more self dependent.  But that is another conversation... We are talking about an underlying series of events that have driven an entire race of people into a more impoverished, less educated, less wealthy, set of circumstances. Recent laws have tried to even the playing field and efforts are being made to help make up for the disparity, some of these efforts have been helpful and others counterproductive.  But you are denying the existence of the problem altogether.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


So what? I don't need to get talking points from other people... I can look at our society, history, and our culture and draw conclusions of my own. You may need to be spoon fed from others but I have the ability to think for myself.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


My ideas and beliefs are all personalized and are predicated on very modern circumstances that are barely even acknowledged yet. "White privilege" and every loopy idea associated with it stopped being original in the 80s, and before that it was "counter-racism" owned by the black supremacist circles in the 60s and 70s:


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The birth rate problem is what it is, but the fact is that white'people aren't allowed to organize as a people to even attempt to fix it.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Recent laws always fuck over white people, regardless of whether there is some nominal benefit to non-whites that they don't even take advantage of.

If you keep subtracting from the "white" side, the "black" side eventually catches up regardless of whether there is addition going on or not.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


What kind of campaign would you want to see organized?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Honest question, do you consider yourself a racist or a white supremacist?


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Nope, I am a humanist.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Mass cultural education programs.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Pushing what message?


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


That European history is awesome and young white people should want to be a part of it and continue it by having lots of children who also cherish their heritage.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


I don't see any kind of limitations for that. There are groups and businesses in every community that i've been in that celebrate many European races and cultures... Italian restaurants, Irish pubs, French, English, Swiss, Dutch, German groups... I see them everywhere. So what exactly are you getting at? It sounds like you are hiding your real motives. Are you anti mixing races? Are you sure you are not a closet white supremacist? It sounds very much like you are but you are too scare to come out and say it.


----------



## ding (Feb 7, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


It isn't the victory I am pointing out.  Like I said before, these things are very Darwinian.  They work themselves out.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


White people as a whole are only ever called Europeans to link us to colonial slavery, western imperialism and the Holocaust(I.E white guilt propaganda). It has been decades since whiteness has been acknowledged as being one and the same with Europeaness.


----------



## ding (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


How exactly have I benefited?  And how have people of color been disadvantaged?  It seems to me that people of color want to immigrate here because they have better opportunities here than where they are from.  Do you judge the worth of people by the color of their skin or the quality of their character?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Interesting... I recall in recent history this thing called the EU being formed? I can't remember if that is a white guilt racist group of a strategic partnership between nations with no racial implications.

You are totally stretching to make a weak as point that I think deep down you know is BS.  You dodge my, much more rational, points that here in America and in most countries around the world people celebrate their heritage in many many ways. I pointed out many examples.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Have you not listened to a word i've said. I"m not going to keep repeating myself. This isn't about the "individual" it is a socioeconomic condition that has resulted from a long history of oppression. It effects many and it doesn't effect many. You try to insult me for using simple analogies yet you still fail to understand my message. I don't care if you agree or not, but from your responses you display an utter lack of understanding.

I'll try one more time to give as simple of an example as I can.  What percentage of white people do you think are third generation doctors, lawyers, business owners or inheritors of wealth?  What percentage of black people?  The answer should be obvious.  If you really don't think that a family's history/economic position has an effect education, opportunity, social development, etc. on the socioeconomic condition of blacks vs. whites then you need to learn more about sociology.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The EU is dying already because its sole reason for existing is to destroy the sovereignty of the individual European nation-states, it has nothing to do with acknowledging that white people are as indigenous to Europe as Native Americans are to North America.

The only way European cultures are celebrated today are as relics of the past that must conform to Asian and African imperialism.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


So I list a bunch of individual examples of how people celebrate and preserve their heritage (Italy, Spain, France, England, etc etc etc) but you bring up the group "Europeans" so I bring up the European Union and you say that group is destroying the sovereignty of individual states.  Do you realize how exhausting it is to talk to people like you.  You just can't make a solid point and stick to it.


----------



## ding (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


How have I insulted you?  What exactly have I written that was an insult?  

And no, you have not made yourself clear to me.  Maybe you are confusing your conversation with someone else.  I'm not reading those.  I'm just reading the ones directed at me.  

I don't see skin color affecting generations of successful outcomes.  I see human behaviors as the foundation for passing down successful behaviors as the foundation of successful outcomes.  That's exactly how natural selection works too.  In fact, there are examples of people of color doing exactly that.  Why is it that theye were able to do it and others weren't.  And the converse also applies, not all whites have had generational success.  The answer for both is simple.  The ones who have succeeded did so because they practiced successful behaviors and the ones that didn't practiced failed behaviors.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Apologies, I got you confused with one of the other Yahoos that have been in this conversation who have been pumping out the petty insults. You have been respectful with your arguments and its appreciated. 

Per your points... I totally agree and there is a percentage of people of color finding tremendous success, some defy the odds and rise from really bad circumstances and others are born with wealth and opportunity. Many white kids are born into bad situations and many in good situations that blow it. Some face racial discrimination and others don't.  I'm not speaking to individuals i'm trying to give perspective on what people mean when they say "white privilege". I think it's important to understand and recognize the chain reaction that has happened through generations of oppression that has now resulted in a high poverty and low "success" situation amongst a large percentage of blacks.  You can still acknowledge the reality of that situation and not support government programs or additional laws/regulations that favor African Americans. It is possible for you to say, yeah, slavery was shitty, and it sucks that it took till the 60's to allow blacks to vote, and I see how the generations of oppression and lingering instances of racism that still exist have put a large percentage of black people in a hole making it harder for them to succeed.  You can recognize all of that and still hold conservative views on government programs and assistance. I just don't understand why people outright deny that these "disadvantages" are real.

I think its a cop out when black people use it as an excuse to not work, when they have extra babies so they can collect more from the government, when they intentionally do not seek work because they are fine living off the government and think they are owed a check.  I don't support any of that entitled crap, but I still understand what they mean when the say "white privilege"


----------



## ding (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Now to make my point... people who blame external sources for their failures - like I could not succeed because I was disadvantaged - only serve to keep themselves from accepting the accountability of their actions and learn from their mistakes.  They are literally transferring their power to an external source and preventing themselves from controlling their own destinies.  Not all behaviors lead to successful outcomes.  At any point in our lives we are the sum of our choices.  Skin color has nothing to do with it whatsoever.


----------



## ding (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Yes, we all don't start from the same place.  Some have harder rows to hoe.  It is no different in athletics either in that not all athletes have the same level of athletic talent.  Yet, some with lesser talent out perform those with greater talent.  I don't deny history or the suffering of others.  I deny using that as an excuse because it is a self fulfilling prophecy.  It does them no good to do so and only serves to keep them in bondage.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


I agree


----------



## ding (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Ok, so what good comes from pushing a victim mentality that will only serve as an excuse for failure?  

Let's say your kid has a teacher that doesn't like him and is hard on him.  Would you counsel him that it was ok to fail because it was unfair?  Or would you counsel him to study so hard that it would not be possible for the teacher to grade him harshly?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Again, I agree with you, and I don't condone using it as an excuse. I think from a leadership and socioeconomic perspective the "white privilege" situation should be understood and not ignored. Many poor black people do use it as an excuse and many abuse our welfare system instead of taking personal responsibly.  

You are probably lucky enough to have been taught good personal responsibility skills and discipline from your parents who probably learned it from their parents. Maybe not, maybe you are one of the few that fought through a tough upbringing and learned those lessons yourself, but the majority of people are a product of their upbringing.  When you have a large percentage of children being raised by single mothers on welfare, who don't even have college or a career on their radar, it makes it a lot tougher for them to learn to be personally responsibly.  My girl worked in the lowest income school district in Minneapolis and saw these problems face to face.  So perhaps we recognize that mindset, and the culture that has developed and focus a different kind of curriculum in their schools and more community programs to show them that they do have opportunity and teach them a better way to think about things.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


I would teach him how to achieve success in face of adversity... I wouldn't ignore the fact that the teacher was being hard on him and that it was a cause of hardship or even unfair discrimination. I would recognize that it was an issue and help him prevail in spite of the circumstances.


----------



## ding (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I do recognize the difficulties.  I sympathize with them too. But it is a fine line to walk and unfortunately, it has become an excuse which has not served them well.  

Did you know that in the 1930's the percentage of two parent black families exceeded that of white families?  Do you know what happened to destroy the black nuclear family?  Welfare.  Welfare made it more lucrative to not have a two parent family.  They have never recovered since and they have never acknowledged the root cause of their problem.  It really is a shame and I don't know how they can recover until they acknowledge the problem.  The problem can only be solved in their community.


----------



## ding (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Agreed and then I would hold that teacher accountable for his actions when I had the overwhelming evidence to do so.  Accountability is a two way street.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Yes, but if we are relating it to this situation, the kid is already onto the next grade and the teacher was fired but the bad grade is still on his record. Now he is struggling to get into the college of his choice...


----------



## ding (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Not if he performed at a level that prevented the bad grade or made it impossible for the teacher's superior to ignore.  But for the sake of argument, let's say you are right.  So what?  Because in studying extra hard to defeat the unethical teacher, your son would have gained even more knowledge than if that had never happened and would have led to even greater success.  And lastly, we can only control what is within our control.  There are no guarantees in life.  At the end of the day all that matters is becoming the best version of ourselves that we can become.  Everything else will take care of itself, especially if we strive to do the right thing, for the right reason, the right way.  Do those things and I like our chances.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


I agree whole heartedly with your message, you sound like a father and or a teacher and a pretty good one at that. I think these lessons should absolutely be taught to our youth and the black community.  What I see as adverse to productivity is people like PTBW who can't recognize that many blacks are in a whole because of their history, those who think that blacks are over advantaged and more privileged than whites, and that they are watering down our once proud white nation and lowering the score of our country.  That perspective makes me sick.  Like you said, responsibility it goes both ways, but at the heart of everything I believe in empathy and honest communication where both sides do their best to understand and be respectful of the others argument. (Cases like PTBW excluded of course ;-)


----------



## ding (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


PTBW?  What is that?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


He's a poster on this board that I was going back and forth with. I try to be respectful of everybody on here but there  are some real whackos


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You are despicable.


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 7, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I had the privilege of being born in a remote logging camp where we lived in a two room cabin.
> ...


Why should it matter how many generations had what? Everyone has equal opportunity now. I came from a poor family, who came from a poor family and so on. I had no privileges. I had to work hard and go to school to better myself and anything I have was not handed down to me.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 7, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Good for you, really! If you don't understand the effects of coming from generations of people that were oppressed and discriminated against, them I guess you don't get it. But at least try and think about it for a bit before jumping to a conclusion.


----------



## ding (Feb 8, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


MizMolly is pretty much making the same point I was making.  It doesn't matter from a practical standpoint.  In fact, it can be a trap which has the exact opposite effect of what was intended.  It is a slippery slope.


----------



## Liberty777 (Feb 8, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I had the privilege of being born in a remote logging camp where we lived in a two room cabin.
> ...


 your making  blacks look lazy and under accomplished.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 8, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Both din and MizMolly are taking a pragmatic approach which I totally agree with if I was teaching, mentoring, or working with an individual who was using "white privilege" as an excuse for inaction. But I do not see how you can look at history and deny the effects that our nations oppression of black people has had on that group and the lingering effects that still exist in todays society. Try and look at it from a historical/sociological/intellectual stand point.  I am not advocating the use of "white privilege" as a justification for blacks to think they are owed something or to use as an excuse to not strive for success.  But I also don't see the point in denying the obvious existence of a trickle down disadvantage that is still lingering from our history. Whether it be current racial discrimination, increased poverty rates, welfare dependency, cultural mindset etc etc etc. 

We can have a different discussion about political solutions, messaging, and education initiatives. But lets not shake our heads and deny historical and sociological "cause and effects" and the reality of the world that we live in. We can all start off on the same page of understanding and acknowledging reality... then use empathy and productive education to push a message towards success for those that need it.


----------



## ding (Feb 8, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The problem is that the "white privilege" argument has kept them down because it has been and is being used as an excuse.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 8, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


I agree and I recognize the damage being cause by people who use it as an excuse. I also don't support it being used as an excuse. But dismissing the validity of the arguement and saying that it does not exist is not being honest. 

If a 5 foot 5 guy wants to be In the NFL, I'm gonna tell him he needs to work harder than everybody else. I'm not going to deny the fact that he is small. It's not the most accurate analogy because white privilege is more of a general sociological thing rather than a specific thing that applies to every black person. On an individual level I dont think it holds up as much


----------



## ding (Feb 8, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


And yet as a group they have underperformed, right?  Why?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 8, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


For the many reasons I listed. A larger majority of black youth are being raised in poverty by single mothers in high crime areas, very few aspire to go to the college that their fathers and grandfathers attended, or will take over the family business. Instead they are trying to stay out of gangs and dealing with a heap of other issues that a majority of white kids don't deal with. Whites in this country had 200 years and generations to achieve wealth and power and build upon their culture. Meanwhile blacks were slaves and then 3rd class citizens who didn't even have the right to vote until the 1960s. The laws have now been changed and more opportunities exist, but there are lasting effects that the black community has felt and is continuing to feel from past generations. For us to turn a blind eye to all that and say it has no effect just isn't being honest


----------



## jillian (Feb 8, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Ever notice that the whole concept of white privilege is the same racist idea that white people are superior and better than other races. The only difference between white privilege and traditional racism is they encourage guilt instead of pride.



That's really funny from someone whose religion said being black was a punishment


----------



## ding (Feb 8, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


So basically you are saying they have been held back because they were victims, right?


----------



## MaryL (Feb 8, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Ever notice that the whole concept of white privilege is the same racist idea that white people are superior and better than other races. The only difference between white privilege and traditional racism is they encourage guilt instead of pride.


To put a sharper point on it, it's usually  rich white pseudo intellectuals liberals that push that agenda. They are higher income (and mock lower income whites as inferior) and live in gated separatist communities. They despise Christianity yet praise Islam. Even though Islam is the absolute reverse  of American and western liberalism, liberals will defend ANYTHING , why, I can't figure. And they lost the election because they don't vote and they think bitching will win over. They will protest in huge numbers as an afterthought.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 8, 2017)

I am White. Agnostic, lower class and decidedly lower income. Not wealthy. I live with and among poor unwashed.  I don't like it when wealthy white elitists FORCE illegal immigrants on the rest of us in the name of egalitarianism,  especially when these same blowhards  just exploit them for money. How humanitarian. Please. Rich white folks hate Mexicans whether they are liberal or conservative, only liberals  pretend not to. They exploit them just the same.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 8, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


In a sense, but that is a very simple characteristic of what I said that doesn't include the context or examples that I explained.  Why do you think the group has "underperformed"?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 8, 2017)

MaryL said:


> I am White. Agnostic, lower class and decidedly lower income. Not wealthy. I live with and among poor unwashed.  I don't like it when wealthy white elitists FORCE illegal immigrants on the rest of us in the name of egalitarianism,  especially when these same blowhards  just exploit them for money. How humanitarian. Please. Rich white folks hate Mexicans whether they are liberal or conservative, only liberals  pretend not to. They exploit them just the same.


I find it funny that you claim to know how an entire group "rich white folks" feel about Mexicans. The fact you you just stated that they all hate them is laughable.  Do you actually think you are making a rational point? It's not even close to believable.


----------



## ding (Feb 8, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Why does the context matter if the end result is the same.  You believe they are trapped in poverty because they are victims through no fault of their own.  

Are you telling me that you don't believe that as a whole they have underperformed?  Isn't it your contention that they are being held back?  How can they have been held back if you don't believe their outcomes have been less than what they should have been?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 8, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> [.  Why do you think the group has "underperformed"?






Lack of regard for education -I/e/ those who seek to better themselves are  "Uncle Toms"

Irresponsible parenting -- I/e/ baby Mommas and Baby Daddies.

Failure to take personal responsibility at all levels -- "It's white privilege!"

Poor attitude/ Racism -- The best way to get a job is to show up with a whole lotta tude!

There are many more, but you simply refuse to accept them.

 How is it that Asians can arrive here dirt poor, but show such upward mobility?  How come blacks have had two or almost three generations of affirmative action giving them special  privilege over whites and Asians, but have not capitalized upon it?

 You are dispensing all sorts of dogma, but you aren't really thinking.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 8, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I am White. Agnostic, lower class and decidedly lower income. Not wealthy. I live with and among poor unwashed.  I don't like it when wealthy white elitists FORCE illegal immigrants on the rest of us in the name of egalitarianism,  especially when these same blowhards  just exploit them for money. How humanitarian. Please. Rich white folks hate Mexicans whether they are liberal or conservative, only liberals  pretend not to. They exploit them just the same.
> ...


Actually I didn't claim anything, you presumed that. I see how I have been treated. I lost my  job to illegal aliens, It's my fault I wasn't born rich well educated ad nauseum. Hence all illegal aliens are always victims all the time. They despise poor whites that lose jobs to uneducated  illegal foreign workers, because they (rich white elitists)  are insulated from the effects of their elitism.  In effect, they despise ALL poor people and especially those that they can manipulate. Liberals HATE Hispanic illegal aliens. They don't see illegals or poor or blacks as equals, just as something to exploit. For money or votes. Liberals are just cynical pandering jerks. Machiavellian. Who do they care who they hurt?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 8, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Reread our conversation, I feel like you are changing the narrative of what we were talking about. I don't think "underperformed" is a good word to use and its not one that i'd use. There are many problems in the black community and I laid out what many of them are, i've also expressed my opinion about the importance of personal responsibility.  I feel like we are starting to go in circles with this conversation


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 8, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


haha, you start by saying you didn't claim anything and that i presumed it and then you follow to proclaim the same things in your previous post with even more ridiculousness... Thanks for the laugh.

Sorry you lost your job.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 8, 2017)

It is something else to say that liberals generalize poor whites as under performers, then bash them as such, then excuse  that for employing EVEN MORE poor under preforming Mexican illegals and pretending exploiting them is a some new found virtue? Really? Since WHEN did this happen? Did Libs  suddenly grow a conscience or something?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 8, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


I think i've been pretty clear, i'm not sure what you are confused about.  I think because of our countries history of oppression towards blacks (also women but that is a different conversation) they as a group have been put at a disadvantage. They do not enjoy the luxury of generations of power, higher education, and wealth. They as a whole they are in a tougher socioeconomic situation, do you deny that? They deal with a higher percentage of crime, welfare, broken families, drug use and poor education. So let me try a different approach and ask you a few questions. Please just give direct answers:

Generally speaking take a Black and White kid: 
1. Which do you think has a better chance to go to college?
2. Which do you think has the higher chance for success (measured in income potential)?

Take a rich and poor kid:
1. Which do you think has a better chance to go to college?
2. Which do you think has the higher chance for success (measured in income potential)?

Take the black and white population:
1. Which group do you think has a higher medium income?  Why?


----------



## ding (Feb 8, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


It depends on the kid.  Why would you sell anyone short?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 8, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


See, again you are talking about individuals while I am talking about a group. There are statistics that can answer the questions, which you dodged. Statistically, the answers are White, White, Rich, Rich, White. I think you know that...  Its fine and dandy to teach everybody that the skys the limit, and I think that is true for everybody in our country. But you are being willfully ignorant if you don't look at the numbers and try to understand socioeconomic factors that effect different groups in our country.


----------



## ding (Feb 9, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Yes, I am talking about individuals.  Groups are the sum of individuals.  If you want the group to change, you must change individuals.  As a group Black American individuals are underperforming and the root cause is behaviors.  MLK knew this.  

“Some Things We Must Do,” Address Delivered at the 2nd Annual Institute on Nonviolence


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 9, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Why is the group underperforming?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 9, 2017)

Interpol said:


> White privilege isn't what the OP thinks it is.



Sure it is. "White Privilege" is a fantasy used by the racist left to attack white people.


----------



## ding (Feb 10, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Because the majority of its individuals have normalized their deviances and are suffering the predictable surprises of doing so.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 10, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Why have a majority of black individuals normalized their deviances? And how did this mindset spread to the majority?


----------



## ding (Feb 10, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Typically normalization of deviance occurs during times of stress, but not always.  How did it spread to the majority?  Well, in part it was done because they bought into the victim narrative that you seem to have bought into.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 10, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


So you think people like me who acknowledge challenges that have been created by an oppressive history have spread that message throughout the black community, and it's that message that has made them feel like entitled victims? And you think that is the primary cause for their "normalization of deviance"?

Did I get that right?


----------



## Marek1483 (Feb 10, 2017)

What happens in the black community  , stays in the black community.  Home rule for negros.


----------



## ding (Feb 10, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Yep, pretty much.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 10, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Cool, you go with that then.


----------



## ding (Feb 10, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Ok, thanks.


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 10, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


People use the oppression from ancestors to validate their complaints. If you aren't oppressed, you can have empathy for the past, but you can neither change it or need to wallow in it.


----------



## ding (Feb 10, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


My people were suppressed and oppressed too.  I got over it.


----------



## ding (Feb 10, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


“Let this cup pass from me” to “nevertheless.”   Martin Luther King Jr

Garden of Gethsemane, Sermon Delivered at Dexter Avenue Baptist Church


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 11, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Very true, but you also can't just ignore the socioeconomic disadvantages that a large percentage of African Americans are in, plus the lingering racial discrimination and bias that exists in this country. These things aren't excuses for anybody act entitled but they shouldn't be flat out ignored or denied.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 11, 2017)

ding said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I'll see if I can get you a trophy


----------



## waltky (Feb 11, 2017)

Granny says, "Dat's right...

... white folks gotta stick together...

... or dey gonna end up bein'...

... just another minority."


----------



## ding (Feb 11, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


No need.  My folks never dwelt on it.  We got over it.


----------



## ding (Feb 11, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


America is the least racist country in the world.  That's one of the reasons people want to move here.  What can't a person of color do here?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 11, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


We've done well with our laws. Our culture is still lagging behind. Racism and racial discrimination is alive and well in this country. If you don't think so then are not looking. Dig around this board about and you get a taste. If you want a bigger dose visit some southern states. There are some sickening people out there


----------



## ding (Feb 11, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


It seems to me that you are not giving Americans enough credit.  I live in the south and don't see what you see.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 11, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Then you're not looking or you are living in a bubble. I give credit where credit is due. Many Americans are doing good work but there is still plenty of ugliness out there. I don't see the point in ignoring its existence.


----------



## ding (Feb 11, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I'm not arguing racism doesn't exist.  I am arguing it is not as bad as you think.  You seem to be focusing on the bad and ignoring the good.  The isolated incidents that you focus on are exactly that... isolated.  There are more than 300 million people who live in this country.  However many racist events you think there are on a daily basis, you need to subtract that number from 300 million to see how many racist events there aren't on a daily basis.  And lastly, racism is not limited to one ethnicity.  In fact, what ever percentage of racism that you believe applies to whites, would most likely apply to all races.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 11, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


If we start discussing the good I'm happy to make many acknowledgements but that isn't this conversation. You seem to be either denying or dismissing "the bad" as minor isolated incidents that are non factors. It's rather pretentious of you. You bring up 300 million Americans but really where the impact of this problem comes from is our youth. My girl works in the school system and spent many years working with inner city youth. There is a tremendous cultural problem in the black community and I recognize the problems that exist with entitled attitudes and people milking the welfare system to live off the government. I agree with you that this attitude is unhealthy. On the flip side there is an equally significant problem with racial division and discrimination. Not so much in our laws and corporate work place but in the culture of our society. There is a reality from our past that has put the black community in a hole, which makes their assention to success more difficult than for most white people. They just have more barriers to overcome. I think if you were being honest with yourself you could acknowledge this


----------



## ding (Feb 11, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Of course this is the place for that conversation.  It is called context and all balanced conversations have it.  

Again I am not disputing the challenges of the black community.   Prior to the 1930's the percentage of black families which had two parents in the household exceeded that of whites.  That was destroyed by the 1960's.  No one forced blacks to destroy their nuclear family.   The black community put itself in that hole.  What are you going to do about it?  Legislate that they must have two parents?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 11, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


That's a good point. Instead of just saying that they did it to themselves, why don't we look a little closer? Since the 1930s, what factors do you think led to the degration of the black family?


----------



## ding (Feb 11, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Welfare.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 11, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Just the act of government assistance? Or Do you think the fact that so many were poor enough to need it was a factor?


----------



## ding (Feb 12, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


How The Liberal Welfare State Destroyed Black America


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 12, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I would blame the parents for raising their children to be thugs or have little self esteem. While I hate that people are profiled, you have to look at WHY they are. If you pick up any local newspaper, the majority of the violent crimes are not committed by whites. What are the barriers that anyone needs to overcome nowadays? I am white, raised poor, very bad childhood. I chose not to be or act like a victim or let anyone think I was less worthy. I am not a criminal, but I was around a lot of bad influences as a child. I don't dwell on it, I moved on and once I became an adult. I am responsible for what I become, not my past.


----------



## Marek1483 (Feb 18, 2017)

A day without Whites is long overdue.  Next , A Nation without Whites.  So , deMarcus , how long do you think you'll survive?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 18, 2017)

Marek1483 said:


> A day without Whites is long overdue.  Next , A Nation without Whites.  So , deMarcus , how long do you think you'll survive?




How about a few decades without YOU?


----------



## Marek1483 (Feb 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Marek1483 said:
> 
> 
> > A day without Whites is long overdue.  Next , A Nation without Whites.  So , deMarcus , how long do you think you'll survive?
> ...



deMarcus , you sound a bit annoyed.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 18, 2017)

Marek1483 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Marek1483 said:
> ...




Who?


----------



## ding (Feb 24, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Your heart is in the right place but your solutions are all fucked up.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 24, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


I haven't proposed any solutions, I'm simply analyzing factors that have caused the problem. Solutions are a whole different discussion


----------



## ding (Feb 24, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I see.  It did seem like you were suggesting something.  I must have been mistaken.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 26, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > But the underlying question remains the same:  Is racism - now called "white privilege" - a significant impediment to individual "Black" Americans in their "pursuit of happiness"?
> ...



can you prove this last sentence?


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 26, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



here is some reality for you

blacks have on average lower IQ than any other ethnicity
higher rates of criminality
higher rates of single parent families

you can't make a decent standard of living for yourself and your offspring if you are in jail or dodging child support payments

you can't blame white privilege for any of  that


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 26, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



name just one black person oppressed for hundreds of years


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 26, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



African americans blame whitey yet all other ethnic groups have higher socio-economic status, why only blame whitey?


----------



## ding (Feb 26, 2017)

squeeze berry said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


If you could explain that you could explain why 94% of blacks belong to the party that was responsible for enslaving them in the first place.  Go figure.  I personally can't understand it either.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 26, 2017)

squeeze berry said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...


I've explained my reasonings through pages of discussion already. I don't feel like repeating myself


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 26, 2017)

squeeze berry said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


That's exactly the arguement for white privilege. Try and pay attention


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 26, 2017)

squeeze berry said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Because whites brought them over here as slaves, then treated them literally as third class citizens for generations where they lacked education, financial opportunity, and basic human rights. Cause and effect. It's not a surprise that one geration after we've passed the civil rights act is still trying to dig out of the hole that yes "whitey" put them in


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 26, 2017)

squeeze berry said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...




It is the single lesson that they have learned from their patrons and masters in the Coastal Party.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 26, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




"I've explained my reasonings through pages of discussion already. I don't feel like repeating myself."

Glory to God!


It is with the greatest appreciation that I greet your decision not to bore all further.

 The mediocrity of your earlier posts on the subject would bring tears of boredom to the eyes of a perpetual shut-in...

...in fact of the matter, even reading the first time is a testament to both my tolerance.... and my desire for amusement.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 26, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


Yet you continue to engage


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 26, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...





"It's not a surprise that one geration after we've passed the civil rights act is still trying to dig out of the hole that yes "whitey" put them in."

It is almost three generations, you dunce.

In truth, brain-dead drones like you wouldn't care if it were three millennia, not until your masters sent the memo that the meme is no longer valid.


BTW.....it isn't....yet your remain 'a reliable Democrat voter,' and the butt of numerous jokes....

...like this, from Coulter:
'Thrilled with their role as ‘white friend-of-the-blacks,’ many found that they could actually make a living at it! The part requires sneering at nonexistent racists, and memorizing one line: “Goddam it, this may cost me my career but I’m going to speak up for racial equality and let the chips fall where they may!”



Don't ever change....comic relief is hard to find.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 26, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Not 'engage,' you dope....

....'mock.'


----------



## ding (Feb 26, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You mean the Democrats put them in.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 26, 2017)

squeeze berry said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...





"blacks have on average lower IQ than any other ethnicity"



This is a mistake and a misunderstanding, squeezy.

Said 'IQ" is being viewed though the restrictions that Liberal's have placed on half of the black population.

Here's the proof:

 Another feature to consider in the *heredity vs. environment controversy: females are several times as numerous as males among blacks with high IQs.*              Witty and Jenkins, "Educational Achievement of a Group of Gifted Negro Children," Journal of Educational Psychology, vol. 25, p. 593.

They inherit the same genes, are raised in the same homes and neighborhoods......*explanations rest on the culture*, the excessively 'macho' roles of males associated with and emphasizing certain sociopathologies.


It is the fault of the imbecile with whom you were interacting that results in the poor performance of black males.


----------



## ding (Feb 26, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You can't fix the family.  They have to fix the family.  I don't understand all the fuss over white priviledge anyway.  It doesn't change reality.  It doesn't do anything to fix it.  It is just a waste of resource.  And what is driving it anyway?  White guilt?  Money?  And lastly, why do they keep ignoring the real problem?  They screwed up their families.  They can either keep doing the same damn thing and get the same damn results or they can change what they are doing.  It's not that complicated, right?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 26, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


Sure, whatever floats your boat


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 26, 2017)

ding said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


You can say "they" I like to say "we"


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 26, 2017)

ding said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...





ding said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...





"You can't fix the family."

Why would you conclude that I was suggesting that????


I'm simply pointing out that years of Liberal indoctrination have convinced blacks that neither is any inequity is not their false, nor is any action on their part to better their situation, under their control.

There is lots of evidence to substantiate my perspective.


And...as I showed earlier, the most successful racial group is not white.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 26, 2017)

"It was the misfortune of black Americans that they were just on the verge of passing through the immigrant experience when damaging ideas about welfare and the lenient attitude about crime took hold. It could have happened to the Italians, Germans, Jews or Irish, but luckily for them, there were no Liberals around to “help” when they arrived."  Coulter, "Mugged," chapter seven
The legal community, largely if not entirely, Liberal/Progressive, played a major role in wreaking havoc in the black community. Starting in the sixties, ordinary people, black and white, watched in stupefaction as liberal social reformers came in and jettisoned thousands of years of human knowledge to rewrite criminal laws and government welfare policies. Liberals living in monochromatically white suburbs or doorman buildings in the city said “Let’s try these new ideas that sound really cool, like school busing and deemphasizing prison!”


----------



## ding (Feb 26, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I wasn't.  I was chiming in.  The only one who can fix the black community is the black community.  Making excuses and blaming others won't solve the problem.


----------



## ding (Feb 26, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Whatever floats my boat?  You mean like history?  Or facts?  Yes, history and facts do float my boat.  She sails quite nicely too.  

History and facts are inconvenient for some folks.  I love them.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 26, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




1. we whites did not bring them here as slaves. That was 150 years ago. No one living for 4 generations was a slave or a slave owner.
2. most everyone was poor during the great depression, so that "generations" thing is another false narrative.  This country had no real affluence until the 1950s and it only started then.
3. most people in this country were born after 1964, that argument about the civil rights act being the starting point proves my point.
4. there is a definite achievement gap. Higher level of education usually equals higher Socio-economic status. considering that there has been free college, efforts to close the achievement gap, quota for black admissions etc
5.  the SES gap is not white privilege it is white attainment.
RE: Asian attainment

it's just so much easier to blame whitey than acknowledge the troof


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 26, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


So what is factually inaccurate about what I've been saying?


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 26, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




you have been assuming that the Africans sent over the best and brightest into slavery.
the most brutish is the answer


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 26, 2017)

squeeze berry said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


I wasn't assuming anything of the sort. And I don't see its relevance


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 28, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



relevance

IQ/ genetics


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2017)

squeeze berry said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


Ok so just to be straight, your theory is that black Americans are genetically dumber than whites and that is why they are struggling. Basically you are a white supremisist. Did I get that right?


----------



## ding (Feb 28, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Do you believe intelligence is fixed?  I don't.  I believe the brain is like a muscle; the more you use it the stronger it gets.  So removing race from the equation, if there is a group of people who consistently under perform in society relative to other groups, wouldn't it make sense that they do not have the intelligence of other groups?  Let me ask it this way, how stupid would you have to be to keep doing the same things and not expect your results to change?  Wouldn't your intelligence dictate that you would need to do something different?  Or would you keep doing the exact same things?  Certainly intelligence does enter the picture when it comes to people doing stupid things, right?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


Yes of course, I think we need to better specialized education across the board as everybody learns differently... notice that we are flip flopping positions? Before you didn't want to recognize disparaging circumstances due to oppression because everybody is unique and has the opportunity for success. Now with the IQ question you are trying to generalize an entire race based on low IQ


----------



## ding (Feb 28, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You are misstating my position, brother.  I do not want to base legislation on past injustices for people today.  Why?  Because it makes no sense, has not shown to work, eliminates accountability, transfers control to external sources, leads to fatalism, destroys the spirit of man and does not ennoble the spirit of man.

I have not flip flopped positions in the slightest.  This has always been my argument and will always be my argument.

Everyone does have an equal opportunity for success.  Not everyone will achieve the same success.  There are no guarantees.  The problem is that people do not accept that not all behaviors lead to equal outcomes.

I am not trying to generalize an entire race based upon their intelligence.  I am explaining to you that on an individual basis, people who are intelligent will not continue to practice the same failed behaviors.  Other than they tend to do what they see, there is no good explanation for the why they keep doing the same stupid things.


----------



## ding (Feb 28, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> I think we need to better specialized education across the board as everybody learns differently...



It seems to me that you still don't grasp the concept of individual accountability.  You can't make people do what is right.  They have to do that for themselves. 

Yes, everybody learns differently.  So what?  Are you assuming that no one has ever tried?  That all past efforts were a failure because they just didn't do it right?  Seriously?  No. Some did escape, so that can't be the reason.   If you want to solve this problem, you will have to get to the root cause and the root cause is the behavior of the individuals.  Collectively, they are dragging themselves down.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


I agree with you there. I don't think we need legislation to fix this issue.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 28, 2017)

ding said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I think we need to better specialized education across the board as everybody learns differently...
> ...


You misunderstood my statement. I was referring to education in general... didn't have any implications to racial or social class groups


----------



## squeeze berry (Mar 1, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




just the facts, maam


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 11, 2017)

*White privilege. Nooo, it's magic.*


----------



## Markle (Apr 11, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> That's a good point. Instead of just saying that they did it to themselves, why don't we look a little closer? Since the 1930s, what factors do you think led to the degration of the black family?



President Lyndon Johnson his Great Society and his War on Poverty.


----------



## Markle (Apr 11, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Yes of course, I think we need to better specialized education across the board as everybody learns differently...



Not necessary.  I have been an instructor of adults for over thirty years.  Different people best learn through different methods.  Which is why an excellent instructor, such as myself, incorporates different methods thus keeping everyone interested and learning.


----------



## Slade3200 (Apr 12, 2017)

Markle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes of course, I think we need to better specialized education across the board as everybody learns differently...
> ...


And where do we find these excellent instructors such as yourself? Where do they learn these different methods to incorporate into their curriculum?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 12, 2017)

Markle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes of course, I think we need to better specialized education across the board as everybody learns differently...
> ...


----------



## Markle (Apr 17, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> And where do we find these excellent instructors such as yourself? Where do they learn these different methods to incorporate into their curriculum?



I thought it would be incorporated into any education majors curriculum.


----------



## Slade3200 (Apr 18, 2017)

Markle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > And where do we find these excellent instructors such as yourself? Where do they learn these different methods to incorporate into their curriculum?
> ...


So its up to the colleges then thats it?


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 18, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Ever notice that the whole concept of white privilege is the same racist idea that white people are superior and better than other races. The only difference between white privilege and traditional racism is they encourage guilt instead of pride.


No definition.

No link.

Very lame O/P.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 18, 2017)

Hossfly said:


>


Well Hossfly you took the O/P's bait but how can you have any idea of what he is talking about ??

No definitions.

No links.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 18, 2017)

Care4all said:


> I think it's out there, not something that I have thought about in my daily life, but somehow, I just feel like it is there...
> 
> As a white person... does this mean that subconsciously I believe Whites are superior somehow, I don't think so?   I think all people (and animals) tend to be more comfortable and safer with people (or creatures) that look like the people we grew up with as very young children....there was a documentary on this on the Discovery channel not long ago that was interesting regarding this....
> 
> ...


So now you Care4all are discussing prejudice.

Is THAT what the O/P had in mind ??

I still can't tell.

No definitions.

No links.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 18, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Ever notice that the whole concept of white privilege is the same racist idea that white people are superior and better than other races. The only difference between white privilege and traditional racism is they encourage guilt instead of pride.


So what did you Avatar4321 get out of this thread and it's replies ??


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 18, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It's an old, tired subject here. Been discussed many times. Search for "white privilege" on the forum.


----------

